# Cervelo to Garmin?



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Why aren't we talking about this. I've heard speculation of Garmin and Cervelo merging or, more conservatively, Garmin acquiring all the sprinters from Cervelo. Cyclingnews: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hushovd-and-haussler-to-ride-with-garmin-transitions-in-2011

Best sprint-train ever.


----------



## peter.hardie (May 31, 2006)

If that's true then there is something going seriously wrong with Cervelo. First Sastre, now all the other stars. Something strange is afoot....


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm sure curious about this rumor. I wonder if the costs of running a team became unrealistic for Cervelo? Losing your top sprinters PLUS letting Sastre walk = not much high-caliber talent. Maybe they'll turn into the Pro Tour's version of the Montreal Expos or Pittsburgh Pirates.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

sounds like it is now Cervelo Failed Test Team...too bad.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Hmm, having two sprinters usually is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Hmm, having two sprinters usually is a recipe for disaster.


true that.

Is there some displacement occuring in Garmin?


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

3rensho said:


> Maybe they'll turn into the Pro Tour's version of the ...Pittsburgh Pirates.


Who just happen to be one of the most profitable teams in MLB.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Who just happen to be one of the most profitable teams in MLB.



I was counting on someone bringing that up! True, but RadioShack, Rabobank, and HTC-Columbia aren't expected to kick-in money because they spend too much and CTT spends too little.....

That's another thread entirely.............add a rider's union, get a bit of power and the landscape would change dramatically.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

selfishly, and living in Boulder, I hope Haussler (as my favorite rider) joins Garmin!


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> Hmm, having two sprinters usually is a recipe for disaster.


But a tasty recipe---if they can get along w/r/t the grand tours, they can have a good classics squad. Can JV make it work for a year (when Farrar's contract is up) or two? Maybe.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Undecided said:


> But a tasty recipe---if they can get along w/r/t the grand tours, they can have a good classics squad. Can JV make it work for a year (when Farrar's contract is up) or two? Maybe.


I dunno, Columbia has found out two world-class sprinters is a tough game to play, three would be pretty rough, unless JV plans to always have one injured at some point. Thor though is becoming more of a classics man which isn't quite Haussler and Farrars domain, then those two can split up the grand tours between them. Dean and Hunter can still spring damn well too.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Sojourneyman said:


> I dunno, Columbia has found out two world-class sprinters is a tough game to play, three would be pretty rough, unless JV plans to always have one injured at some point. Thor though is becoming more of a classics man which isn't quite Haussler and Farrars domain, then those two can split up the grand tours between them. Dean and Hunter can still spring damn well too.


Yes, if the Cervelo guys were "pure sprinters," I'd say there's no way to make it work for long. I was also thinking Hushovd could be keen to focus more on the classics, and I think Haussler could head that way, too. Quickstep made it work pretty well for a while, but JV would need to figure out how to make each of Hushovd, Farrar and Haussler the top dog within some niche that he was happy with.

Looking back over this year, you might be on to something with the "always have one injured at some point" plan.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Sojourneyman said:


> I dunno, Columbia has found out two world-class sprinters is a tough game to play, three would be pretty rough, unless JV plans to always have one injured at some point. Thor though is becoming more of a classics man which isn't quite Haussler and Farrars domain, then those two can split up the grand tours between them. Dean and Hunter can still spring damn well too.


I think Columbia really underutilized Greipel despite him having a pretty significant number of wins, although it looks like Cav just punked him in the Vuelta, too. 

Given the Cav/Greipel feud, I think Garmin would be pretty mindful of keeping their sprinters happy. If Garmin decides to focus more on stage wins and less on the GC, I think they could adopt a similar style to Columbia.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Something about Garmin rubs me the wrong way and I don't know what it is. I like CVV and Farrar and all the other riders. I like that they are an American team with good results. 

But something is off. Maybe it's Vaughters and his pointy sideburns.

edit: should have been CVV above


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

innergel said:


> Something about Garmin rubs me the wrong way and I don't know what it is. I like JVV and Farrar and all the other riders. I like that they are an American team with good results.
> 
> But something is off. Maybe it's Vaughters and his pointy sideburns.


I think it is because he is skinny-fat.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

It's over promising and under delivering. That along with orange and blue clown suits.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

JohnHenry said:


> I think it is because he is skinny-fat.





Mootsie said:


> It's over promising and under delivering. That along with orange and blue clown suits.


All of the above?

There is definitely something wrong with their kits. I think the orange looks washed out, esp. against that light blue. The argyle doesn't bother me.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Mootsie said:


> It's over promising and under delivering. That along with orange and blue clown suits.


Sounds more like Dave Brailsford and Sky, except for the clown suits


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

J24 said:


> Sounds more like Dave Brailsford and Sky, except for the clown suits


....but they have a sweeeet van.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

spade2you said:


> ....but they have a sweeeet van.


and don't forget the Jags


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

JohnHenry said:


> Is there some displacement occuring in Garmin?


I'd say that Garmin is getting set for some major house cleaning. Let's see if any of these guys are still around after November:

Pate
Lowe
Cozza
Duggan
Peterson
And Ricardo Van Der Velde is already gone. Tuft probably saved his place on the team with his Eneco success last week.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

This is quite the rumor and interestingly only cyclingnews.com is giving it any play.

Purely speculative but if true, I wonder who would be on the way out at Garmin. To my knowledge they have young guns Andrew Talansky, Alex Howes and maybe Caleb Fairly coming on board plus Christophe Le Mevel from FdJ. So if they take 4 from Cervelo that means 8 would be on the way out if the team keeps the same number of riders for 2011. Assuming the big names are staying CVV, DZ, Millar, Farrar, Dan Martin, Hesjedal and current young neo-pros Cam and Travis Meyer, Michel Kreder, Jack Bobridge, Peter Stetina and Kirk Carlsen are safe on 2 year deals then it gets interesting. I have no idea on who has what for contracts next year on the current squad but here are some guesses regarding departures:

Ricardo van der Velde - already confirmed departure.
Trent Lowe - done very little in last 2 years and likely on the way out.
Timmy Duggan - not raced much, had a horrible accident in 2008 and will unfortunately probably never be the rider he could have been.
Tom Petersen - has not blossomed much in 3 years, may get reprieve because reportedly his lab numbers are superb.
Tom Danielson - I think he had a one year deal for 2010, probably would not get renewal unless the Vuelta goes swimmingly well.
Frederik Kessiakoff - not a good season at all, not sure of contract status.
Julian Dean - surely he stays on as Farrar has a lot of trust in him.
Murilo Fischer - renewed.
Robbie Hunter - not sure on contract, expendable if the Cervelo talent arrives.
Johan Van Summeren - not sure on contract, very good rider but slips down the pecking order for Paris-Roubaix and Flanders if Thor and Haussler are on board.
The Pate - has not been raced as much this year, missed the Tour selection, not sure on his contract.
Steve Cozza - not sure on contract status, probably expendable even though he's charismatic and well-liked.
Martijn Maaskant - has had good results in Paris-Roubaix and Flanders in the past, but if Thor and Haussler were to arrive, along with Farrar and Van Summeren already there he might be looking elsewhere.
Matt Wilson - was a late signing to fill the spot vacated by Zirbel, probably on a one-year deal and expendable.

My Canadian homeys - I know Hesjedal re-upped after the Tour. Svein's contract is up this year, he has been slow to get big results in Europe until this month. I would hope he gets a shot at renewal based on his Denmark and ENECO results. Christian Meier, I think he is also at the end of his contract, he's still young and a very solid domestique but could get caught in the numbers game.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I really liked their 09 kits, but not a fan of this years at all.





innergel said:


> All of the above?
> 
> There is definitely something wrong with their kits. I think the orange looks washed out, esp. against that light blue. The argyle doesn't bother me.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*not liking this one bit*

and argyle is not good.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I think it is great. And it is a good time for Slipstream to clear out some dead wood.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

DZ and CVV are both also ran GC riders. DZ does well racing ToC when nobody else is on form (waiting for the Grand Tours), then disappears during the grand tours. CVV is just having crap luck. I think Haussler could really shore up a hole in their one day riders. I like Thor, but agree that they can't support them both in the Tour. Who do you support? The guy who has won the green jersey, and almost won it again this year with crap support, or the guy who always has an excuse as to why he was blown away in the final sprint with decent support. Sorry, but not a huge Tyler Farrar fan, and his commercials don't help me like him any more.

As for their kits...get an origional color scheme. I would echo those sentiments to other teams as well. I took lots of pictures at the Tour this year. Do you know how many times I got pictures of Rabbobank riders while looking for Garmin riders? Same for The Shack and Caisse. As butt ugly as Footon was this year, there was no mistaking their riders for any other team except maybe the UPS drivers.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Confirmation: 



> Cervelo TestTeam Directeur Sportif Jean-Paul van Poppel has confirmed that the team is facing major changes at the end of the season, as Cyclingnews reported yesterday and may in fact stop.
> 
> "I can not deny that it's true. The future will change. For me it's still a question how,", he told the Dutch website Nusport. "I expect we will stop, but right now I can't say anything meaningful about."


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-poppel-confirms-cervelo-testteam-could-fold


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

More on the CTT demise:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cervelo-demise-leaves-bos-looking-for-new-team



> Bos' agent Orlando van den Bosch told NuSport that the situation at Cervélo looks serious and it's not very good for Bos. "We do not know officially where he stands," Van den Bosch said.
> 
> Cyclingnews understands from several sources that riders from the men's team were notified yesterday via e-mail that the team would end at the conclusion of the current season. Cervélo will reportedly continue with its women's program, something they also confirmed via email to their riders.
> 
> Bos, a 27-year-old former track world champion, made his transition to the road with Rabobank's continental team in 2009, and had signed a two-year deal with Cervélo that will not expire until the end of 2011.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Imagine how much uglier the bikes are going to be in 2011. One guess as to what bikes Garmin - Transitions - Slipstream - Chipotle p/b H30 will be on next year:

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/5...stop-at-the-end-of-the-season.aspx/?source=fp


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

In retrospect it sort of makes sense. Canadian bike company teams up with at least 2 of the top 3 Canadian riders: Ryder and Tuft. Maybe Barry will leave Sky and then they'll have the trifecta.

I can see them billed as "Canada's #1 Team"


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

we all know that something needs to be done with garmin. while there were injuries this year, they just never seemed to gel for a GC threat nor TTT. actually, since the dust up at last years giro their TTT has been somewhat underwhelming.

the move to concentrate on stage wins and possibly classics seems to be wise. they are also going more international in the form of riders, which will probably be good for sponsorship. 

the big question in my mind is who will cervelo sponsor next year? without a team in the mens pro tour they would take quite a hit. would garmin go with cervelo and drop felt if the cash was there? 

did ctt fail due to coaching and tactics?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

weltyed said:


> we all know that something needs to be done with garmin. while there were injuries this year, they just never seemed to gel for a GC threat nor TTT. actually, since the dust up at last years giro their TTT has been somewhat underwhelming.
> 
> the move to concentrate on stage wins and possibly classics seems to be wise. they are also going more international in the form of riders, which will probably be good for sponsorship.
> 
> ...


sounds like it's a done deal.


"Rumours that Garmin-Transitions and Cervélo are coming together are true, Carera claims, which would be a good thing for his client."



Read more: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/5...Nation.com)&utm_content=Twitter#ixzz0xji3gwSJ


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LOL, I'd be nervous for anyone on either team at the moment.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

spade2you said:


> LOL, I'd be nervous for anyone on either team at the moment.


No joke. These guys are going to witness the bankers golden rule - he with all the gold, makes all the rules. It is interesting that when Slipstream started, Lim was saying how loyal JV was to his sponsors and only changed based on data (e.g. Zipp switch from Shimano wheels). Now even Jim Felt isn't safe, who really hooked those guys up, and hopefully had his business grow as a result since it appears he is gone.

Wonder if Zipp comes back with Cervelo. Fizik and Oakley are a straight transfer, then comes the SRAM/Zipp vs Shimano/Mavic debate. Very interesting.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

I wouldn't feel too sorry for Felt cause the exposure and increased bike sales that Felt got from the Garmin association had ol' Jim Felt crying all the way to the bank the last few years.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

weltyed said:


> *the big question in my mind is who will cervelo sponsor next year? *without a team in the mens pro tour they would take quite a hit. would garmin go with cervelo and drop felt if the cash was there?


From the article:
"_Biciciclismo adds that the Cervélo brand will also travel across to the US ProTour squad, with the current Felt frames to be replaced by the Canadian bikes next season. _"


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Felt has invested a lot into the Slipstream project but it goes both ways, they have gotten some good exposure from it as well. Don't worry, Felt can swoop in to pick up the Schleck/Luxembourg team or maybe Geox if they dump Fuji. Equipment is just a merry-go-round at the Pro Tour level, all about $$ and advertising and not really about technology.

But now that Cervelo appears dead it is shaping up to be very interesting for the riders involved. I'm sure the agents and team managers mobile phones are buzzing like mad these days.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

velonews had:



> A source familiar with the situation told VeloNews that Cervelo is set to become the bike sponsor for Garmin team, which is currently sponsored by Felt Bicycle. Officials with Garmin-Transitions, Felt and Cervelo have declined to comment.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. When I saw this yesterday, I wasn't sure what to think; good news or bad news?
Sure, it's bad news in that a bunch of riders will be looking for jobs, but if they do it right, they could field a strong team- the cream of both teams.
That would be good news!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Black and red argyle?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Mootsie said:


> Black and red argyle?


would be a nice improvement.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

moonmoth said:


> I'd say that Garmin is getting set for some major house cleaning. Let's see if any of these guys are still around after November:
> 
> Pate
> Lowe
> ...


What Tuft did lately. I think Tom Danielson will have to do in the Vuelta. If he still under-delivers like he did the last few years, I don't see him staying, he would probably end up in a smaller domestic US team being a 'captain' which sometimes mean being the old guy on the team that doesn't necessarily get results.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

There 2008 Tour kit was by far there best looking kit


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Without knowing the contract status of the current Garmin riders, who's to say there would be that much of a shakeup? So far for 2011 they've brought on 2, re-signed 1, and confirmed 1 will be leaving. Plus there has been talk of Alex Howes coming up from the developmental squad. That would put them at the 30 mark.

As far as the expendable ones if their contract is not an issue, the leftovers from the original Slipstream/TIAA-CREF are looking pretty vulnerable. Pate, Duggan, Cozza, and Peterson. Pate appears to have fallen out of favor with JV this year. Not a single GT or even Cali for that matter. Cozza has been off and on with injuries this year, but he is a fan favorite. Duggan hasn't seemed to progress since his Georgia crash and has very few race days this year. Peterson probably has the biggest upside of this group, and he's just been selected for the Vuelta so it looks promising for him.

The developmental guys Stetina and Carlsen have taken 2 different paths. While Stetina certainly seems safe with tremendous upside, Carlsen has struggled with health issues. That could spell a short stint with the team.

Of the other modern day Garmin group, Van der Velde is gone, Trent Lowe hasn't been seen since Georgia, and Kessiakoff has struggled with health/injuries.

I'd say 5 of those riders won't be with Garmin next year.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Svein Tuft is in. Spidertech (canadian outfit) is going pro-continental next year tried to lure Tuft away. Garmin made "an offer he couldn't refuse" to Tuft.

http://www.radio-canada.ca/sports/cyclisme/2010/08/26/001-SpiderTech.shtml


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

DZfan14 said:


> I think it is great. And it is a good time for Slipstream to clear out some dead wood.


the problem is - Garmin (is Slipstream even sponsoring them, still?) has too many guys who are dead wood. As in - riders who have a habit of finishing second on stages, 4th or 5th or 10th on GC etc. What exactly have Danielson, Zabriskie, Vande Velde, Millar won in the past year or so? Tour of Missouri? Mt. Evans?

Even Farrar and Hesjedal, the two riders who are in top form and definitely can win against the world's best have struggled this year. Hiring Hushovd would kind of make sense - he simply couldn't hang with top sprinters this year and lost green jersey to Petacchi. Add 2nd place in P-R and he is definitely Garmin material. The only problem is - unlike Farrar, he actually won a stage this year at TdF. I am sure with Vaughters and White guiding him, he will instead aim to place 2nd or 3rd or 4th next year.  

Seriously though, if Hushovd and Haussler join Garmin, I would like to know what their strategy will be. Will Dean, Hunter, Farrar, Hushovd and Haussler sprint together? Who will lead out who?

So having 5 second-rated sprinters (above), in addition to a bunch of second-rated or over-the-hill GC riders (Danielson, Martin, Vande Velde) and a bunch of second-rated or over-the-hill time trialists (Millar, Zabriskie, Tuft), there's so many possibilities! You can build a second-rated over-the-hill team of sprinters, time trialists or GC men!!! They can be finishing 4th or 5th in almost every race.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

55x11 said:


> the problem is - Garmin (is Slipstream even sponsoring them, still?) has too many guys who are dead wood. As in - riders who have a habit of finishing second on stages, 4th or 5th or 10th on GC etc. What exactly have Danielson, Zabriskie, Vande Velde, Millar won in the past year or so? Tour of Missouri? Mt. Evans?
> 
> Even Farrar and Hesjedal, the two riders who are in top form and definitely can win against the world's best have struggled this year. Hiring Hushovd would kind of make sense - he simply couldn't hang with top sprinters this year and lost green jersey to Petacchi. Add 2nd place in P-R and he is definitely Garmin material. The only problem is - unlike Farrar, he actually won a stage this year at TdF. I am sure with Vaughters and White guiding him, he will instead aim to place 2nd or 3rd or 4th next year.
> 
> ...


One rider not at risk of being axed by Garmin is Millar. He is a part owner of the team. He may step down from riding and move into a management position.

But while I agree there are some riders who are touted as teamleaders yet haven't actually delivered any silverware worth putting in the trophy cabinet - Danielson immediately comes to mind.

On the other hand without selfless teammates who bury themselves, the likes of Farrar and Hesjedal can't win. That's the way racing is, victories are often built on team sacrifice. Cavendish would have a hard time winning as much as he does without a team dedicated to getting him to the finish. What has Mark Renshaw won of note? Not a lot, but that's not what he is paid for. By combining the best elements of Cervelo & Garmin they may get a train to rival or even crush Columbia, but I doubt it.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think we shouldn't be too quick to write off Thor. He broke his collarbone mid season which likely contributed to his poor TdF showing. Next year he may get his top end back.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

ColdRider said:


> Svein Tuft is in. Spidertech (canadian outfit) is going pro-continental next year tried to lure Tuft away. Garmin made "an offer he couldn't refuse" to Tuft.
> 
> http://www.radio-canada.ca/sports/cyclisme/2010/08/26/001-SpiderTech.shtml[/QUOTE
> 
> That's good. I like Tuft and think he's worth hanging on to.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

88 rex said:


> ColdRider said:
> 
> 
> > Svein Tuft is in. Spidertech (canadian outfit) is going pro-continental next year tried to lure Tuft away. Garmin made "an offer he couldn't refuse" to Tuft.
> ...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

kbiker3111 said:


> 88 rex said:
> 
> 
> > I like Tuft too, but he's 33 and not getting any faster. One more season on a Protour team and then its conti teams for him.
> ...


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

den bakker said:


> kbiker3111 said:
> 
> 
> > yes those 5 month age difference between him and Thor is HUGE
> ...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/garmin-transitions-confirm-cervelo-partnership

Oh snap!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Talk about a blow to a smalish bike company. Garmin to ride Cervelo, where does that leave Felt?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

penn_rider said:


> Talk about a blow to a smalish bike company. Garmin to ride Cervelo, where does that leave Felt?


They'll find someone. Other team contracts will be over and other teams will be looking for a bike manufacturer.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Felt may or may not take a hit from this too early to tell, but what I don't understand is all this agonizing in here about Felt's future, since its not like a bunch of American craftsmen building bikes here in the USA might be out of jobs........instead it will be a few if any Chinese/Taiwanese factory workers who'll be shifted to a different assembly line for a brands like Kuota, Specialized etc.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Felt may or may not take a hit from this too early to tell, but what I don't understand is all this agonizing in here about Felt's future, since its not like a bunch of American craftsmen building bikes here in the USA might be out of jobs........instead it will be a few if any Chinese/Taiwanese factory workers will be shifted to a different assembly line for a brands like Kuota, Specialized etc.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Are Felt bikes sold out of the US anyway? Never seen any in Europe or Canada so maybe they should work with a US Domestic team? Otherwise, they may have missed their chance to actually try to get into markets out of the US...


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

If you carefully read the cyclingnews article it states that Felt stated that it chose not to exercise the option to continue sponsorship. "The official statement concentrated on the relationship with Felt and said that prior to the announcement, Slipstream had met with Felt Bicycles regarding its option to continue as the team’s bike sponsor for next season and that “after careful consideration Felt Bicycles chose not to exercise its option.”"

So, if it is a big blow to the company, it really fell within Felt's lap since they had the option to continue sponsorship. 

I guess we'll be seeing argyle Cervelos next year--wonder how that will look!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

ping771 said:


> If you carefully read the cyclingnews article it states that Felt stated that it chose not to exercise the option to continue sponsorship. "The official statement concentrated on the relationship with Felt and said that prior to the announcement, Slipstream had met with Felt Bicycles regarding its option to continue as the team’s bike sponsor for next season and that “after careful consideration Felt Bicycles chose not to exercise its option.”"
> 
> So, if it is a big blow to the company, it really fell within Felt's lap since they had the option to continue sponsorship.
> 
> I guess we'll be seeing argyle Cervelos next year--wonder how that will look!



I will be nice to see some new colors on Cervelos!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

well unless we were in the negotiations no one really knows. I do recall that part of the sponsorship deal was that felt had to produce certain bikes for the team. Maybe Garmin's request couldnt be met by Felt so they chose to opt out since it might a big strain on their company financially so they said thanks for the memories...


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

So Vaughters says they'll have a full 30 riders next season, with the partial list that is out there, they're already at 29. So who stays and who goes?

As far as the the Vuelta squad, I'm thinking that if it doesn't go well for VDV, he may hang it up. Additionally, the Vuelta may be a "tryout" for both Tom Peterson and Matt Wilson if they're contract is up. Everybody's favorite whooping boy, Tommy D is in the first year of a 2 year contract if that means anything. I think that I read that 1 race Dave(DZ) agreed to a contract extension earlier this year. Dave Millar has had a pretty solid year so I don't think he's ready to hang it up yet. Farrar and Dean aren't going anywhere unless Dean decides to retire. Kreder had a solid spring and is still young with plenty of upside, so he should be safe.

Initial guess, Lowe, Duggan, Pate, Kessiakoff, Wilson, Van der Velde(already gone), and Carlsen are probably gone and Cozza, Meier, and Hunter are on the bubble. If cost becomes an issue I think you could see Maaskant or Van Summeren transfer elsewhere.

If they raid CTT, I would personally go after the younger guys. Deignan, King, Haussler, Konovalavus, and Pujol.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, I liked CTT, so in that regard this sucks. On the other hand, I've been pretty disappointed with Garmin, so this could be a ray of hope for them - so long as they focus on being a classics/sprint team.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

ColdRider said:


> Svein Tuft is in. Spidertech (canadian outfit) is going pro-continental next year tried to lure Tuft away. Garmin made "an offer he couldn't refuse" to Tuft.
> 
> http://www.radio-canada.ca/sports/cyclisme/2010/08/26/001-SpiderTech.shtml


Thanks for that link ColdRider. I saw Svein a few times when he was home in July and he was fairly non-committal on his plans for 2011. He said the door was open to re-sign with Garmin and if he stayed in Europe it would be with them. I honestly thought he might come back and ride with a team like Kelly Benefits, as he is good friends with Jonas Carney from the old Prime Alliance days. Perhaps Svein's stellar riding in August convinced him to do another season in the Pro Tour.

Vaughters now quoted saying the team will be 30 riders for 2011. This year they are 28 according to the team site. So with 4 from Cervelo plus Talansky, Le Mevel, Howes and maybe Caleb Fairly that means 6 guys get the chop. As per my previous post Van der Velde is gone and Lowe is certainly on the way out. So that leaves 4 (or 3 depending on Fairly) to be dropped.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

coop said:


> So Vaughters says they'll have a full 30 riders next season, with the partial list that is out there, they're already at 29. So who stays and who goes?
> 
> As far as the the Vuelta squad, I'm thinking that if it doesn't go well for VDV, he may hang it up. Additionally, the Vuelta may be a "tryout" for both Tom Peterson and Matt Wilson if they're contract is up. Everybody's favorite whooping boy, Tommy D is in the first year of a 2 year contract if that means anything. I think that I read that 1 race Dave(DZ) agreed to a contract extension earlier this year. Dave Millar has had a pretty solid year so I don't think he's ready to hang it up yet. Farrar and Dean aren't going anywhere unless Dean decides to retire. Kreder had a solid spring and is still young with plenty of upside, so he should be safe.
> 
> ...


I think the neo pros like Carlsen, Stetina, Kreder and the young Aussie boys are probably on 2-year contracts so they should be safe for 2011. Typically Slipstream gives the neos a Pro Tour minimum salary on a 2-year deal. See my previous posts but I think Van der Velde, Lowe, Duggan will be gone for sure. Then Pate, Cozza, Wilson, Kessiakoff, Hunter, and Meier (Cdn homeboy, pains me to say it) on the bubble. Could come down to $$, Hunter won some early races but probably earns a lot more than the others. Maaskant and Van Summeren, good calls for possible transfers not only for $$ reasons but because both like the cobbled races and the team gets pretty crowded for leadership with Farrar, Thor, and Haussler not to mention Klier and Hammond are also good cobble riders.

I would snap up Deignan if I was in Vaughters' shoes.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

My guess is Hammond goes to Sky along with Deignan.
Meier goes to SpiderTech along with Rollin.
And Haussler goes to Fly V. He's Aussie now, and that team will want to start attracting the top Aussie talent if it want to keep up with it's game plan.
I think Kessiakoff has another year on his contract.
Pate and Cozza are gone for sure.
If Thor signs it would be on the condition of having Maaskant and JVS as support in P-R, so I can't see them going anywhere.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

All I want is episodes of Beyond The Peloton with Dave Zabriskie in them.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

A Garmin Transitions rider from Berkeley is selling his Felt F1 training bike on craigslist - posted just yesterday.


----------



## terkonekto (Sep 22, 2005)

*New name even.*

Team Garmin-Cervelo.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/new-name-for-combined-team-garmin-cervelo-for-2011


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

terkonekto said:


> Team Garmin-Cervelo.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/new-name-for-combined-team-garmin-cervelo-for-2011


Wow, this is moving along fast!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> A Garmin Transitions rider from Berkeley is selling his Felt F1 training bike on craigslist - posted just yesterday.


Cool. Looks like a good deal actually. Too bad it's a 58cm...

Wow, this happened fast. Do you think Thor is just trying to up his price, or is he really looking at other teams? Hmmm...


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

ColdRider said:


> Svein Tuft is in. Spidertech (canadian outfit) is going pro-continental next year tried to lure Tuft away. Garmin made "an offer he couldn't refuse" to Tuft.
> 
> http://www.radio-canada.ca/sports/cyclisme/2010/08/26/001-SpiderTech.shtml


Looks like this was bad info by the CBC or Bauer. Velonation reporting that Svein Tuft has a contract with Fly-V next year.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like Cozza and Pate are gone. Their agent just did a Twitter post saying more to come.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Mootsie said:


> Looks like Cozza and Pate are gone. Their agent just did a Twitter post saying more to come.


Good to see the announcement today that Pate got signed by HTC-Columbia.


----------

